# Cool Surf Pics



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Taken with my Canon 1D Mk II... 

http://rinconsurfpics.com/galleries/rinconopener/


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Cool..*

Sweet images.
Nice camera.
What lens were you using Jon?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

325ic a beer said:


> Sweet images.
> Nice camera.
> What lens were you using Jon?


Thanks!

400mm L glass Canon prime plus Canon 1.4x tele-converter...

It's really cool to get that close in. None of these are cropped!


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Jon?*

Is that a 2.8 L?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

325ic a beer said:


> Is that a 2.8 L?


I wish! With the TC the 5.6L becomes a f/8, which is plenty fast for shooting the surf. The light reflecting off the water can be intense. Opened up to even f/4 (as I sometimes shoot with my 70-200 f/2.8) the shutter speeds climb to the several thousandths, so the 400 f/5.6L is just fine. My dream lens in the 600mm f/4L IS, but that's about $6K, and the image quality improvement doesn't justify the cost (for me anyway)...


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess I missed the post about this new rig. NICE!

Are you coming up here to shoot at Mavericks this year? I'm dying to go and check that out!


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Getting better everytime Jon!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jvr826 said:


> I guess I missed the post about this new rig. NICE!
> 
> Are you coming up here to shoot at Mavericks this year? I'm dying to go and check that out!


Funny you should ask, Jeff. Opening day at Mav's was just this past Weds. http://www.mavsurfer.com/ A much larger swell than this is due mid-week next week. I'm in contemplation phase... 



Test_Engineer said:


> Getting better everytime Jon!


Thanks! Calling the last year for me "immersion" would an understatement. I think I've made close to 30,000 shutter actuations over the past 12 months..



I appreciate the positive feedback!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here's a hi-res version to get full effect:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Great. Every time Jon posts one of these threads, I have dreams of chasing swells for weeks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Lanc3r said:


> Great. Every time Jon posts one of these threads, I have dreams of chasing swells for weeks.


Make your dream a reality.

It will change your life...


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Jon S. said:


> Make your dream a reality.
> 
> It will change your life...


Ive surfed up here and its too damn cold. How are the waves in May?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Funny you should ask, Jeff. Opening day at Mav's was just this past Weds. http://www.mavsurfer.com/ A much larger swell than this is due mid-week next week. I'm in contemplation phase...


Keep me posted. I'm unbelievably busy with work, but going to see this first hand will be a first for me after living here for nearly 15 years. Fire me an e-mail if you decide to make the trek.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

filters??


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Lanc3r said:


> Ive surfed up here and its too damn cold. How are the waves in May?


It's totally do-able, you just need the right equipment (4/3 mm wetsuit, booties & hood)..



jvr826 said:


> Keep me posted. I'm unbelievably busy with work, but going to see this first hand will be a first for me after living here for nearly 15 years. Fire me an e-mail if you decide to make the trek.


Will do Jeff! I may need help with my boat. Will be really cool to anchor up in the channel and shoot 30 - 40 foot (or larger) wave faces...



HW said:


> filters??


I have a couple of circular polarizers, but really don't use them much unless shooting in mid-day light...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

For non-surfers, this is what is called "hanging ten" (old school style):










And another classic stance:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Jon, Canon announced yesterday a few new toys that may just make your day (albeit not your wallet) for shooting surfing.

Enjoy: http://www.usa.canon.com/templatedata/pressrelease/20071015_eflens.html


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

beauport said:


> Jon, Canon announced yesterday a few new toys that may just make your day (albeit not your wallet) for shooting surfing.


EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM?!?!

That's got my name all over it!!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM?!?!
> 
> That's got my name all over it!!


Better finish remodeling Club Shafe first so you'll have a comfy place to sleep...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> Better finish remodeling Club Shafe first so you'll have a comfy place to sleep...


You're probably right...



What do you think of this one?


----------

